# Telefonische Erreichbarkeit des Laden Megastore in Bonn



## Manfred (13. Juli 2016)

Den Laden in Bonn erreiche ich schon seit einer Woche telefonisch nicht mehr unter der 022897848-0


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juli 2016)

Irgendwo haben sie gepostet das es ein Problem des Providers sei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Juli 2016)

Hi,

es gab/gibt in der Tat ein technisches Problem seitens des Providers. Die Störung ist inzwischen größtenteils behoben, daher am besten weiterhin versuchen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Manfred (14. Juli 2016)

Problem besteht immer noch, einmal durchgekommen, dann abgeworfen und jetzt im Protokollfehler.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Juli 2016)

Manfred schrieb:


> Problem besteht immer noch, einmal durchgekommen, dann abgeworfen und jetzt im Protokollfehler.



Welche Nummer hast Du denn gewählt? Ich habe heute bereits mit drei Kollegen telefoniert, bis auf ein Störgeräusch/Knacken auf der Leitung hat alles funktioniert.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Manfred (14. Juli 2016)

die 0228 97848-0, bin aber mittlerweile durch gekommen. Danke.


----------



## Reen272 (28. Juli 2016)

Kann es sein das das Problem mit deren Telefon wieder besteht? Bekomme schon den ganzen Tag nur vom Band erzählt das leider gerade alle mitarbeiten im Kunden Gespräch sind, das kann doch nicht sein bei so einen großen Laden :/


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. Juli 2016)

Reen272 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das das Problem mit deren Telefon wieder besteht? Bekomme schon den ganzen Tag nur vom Band erzählt das leider gerade alle mitarbeiten im Kunden Gespräch sind, das kann doch nicht sein bei so einen großen Laden :/



Hi,

die Telefonanlage funktioniert wieder - allerdings ist neben der Hochsaison nun auch einiges an Telefonaten nachzuholen. Daher bitte am besten noch einmal versuchen.

Durchwahl Radverkauf: 0228/9784816
Durchwahl Werkstatt: 0228/9784824

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Reen272 (30. Juli 2016)

Danke dir, habe da gestern Noch angerufen. 

Wollte mein Fahrrad eigentlich zur erst Inspektion bringen, leider sind die wohl so überlastet das die für die nächsten drei Wochen keine Annahmen machen. Wurde zu einer anderen Firma weitergeleitet, angeblich bleibt die Garantie bestehen. Hoffentlich auch zu den selben Preis, sonst bin ich sauer.


----------

